# SRAM Red 2008?



## Chuck415 (Mar 20, 2007)

I found this blog posting about a new, lighter group - SRAM Red - for 2008. I didn't believe it initially because it's April 1st, but here's the spec doc from SRAM...

SRAM 2008 Specs

Lighter brakes and derailleurs, ceramic BB bearings, etc. I'm just about to purchase a bike with Force... doh!


----------



## Scott97 (Oct 13, 2005)

The pdf has gone bye bye.
save it? If so pm me.  
Anyone manage to


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

yeah suprised the PDF went gone.

However is seems that SRAM has set about answering the needs that people have expressed in regards to their gruppo even if they seem to really not be flaws with the possibel exception of what seems like a a beefer B-Nuckle in the RD.

Nice that the seem to be going to allw the buy select which sort trim they need in their front deraillure by providing 2 different shifters to choose from personally i am quite happy with the existing system but other seem to really want a trim point in the front. The ability to set the reach for the breaks is pretty neat. The cassette is over the top but people like the light weight stuff.


----------



## harvestlaser (May 13, 2004)

i would love a of the PDF too, please. you could email it to me [email protected]

i tried pulling it up but it froze, it might have been when it was being pulled.


----------



## ctracer01 (Jan 5, 2006)

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=91109


dirt boy got it.


looks like the difference is gonna be a little more carbon and ceramic bearings.

carbon spider on the cassette = very cool


----------



## mylesofsmyles (Mar 20, 2007)

According to the video on SRAM's website, regarding SRAM Red, it is to be a sub 2000g kit, released in October 2007. Thanks the the helpful calculator on http://www.competitivecyclist.com/za/CCY?PAGE=BUY_GRUPPO, I can get a SRAM Force kit nearing sub 2000g. Since my frameset uses a pres-fit bottom bracket, I utalize a Phil Wood Ti crank axle, 113mm with 6003 bearings, in conjunction with a Middleburn road crankset, sub 600g. While the Middleburn crankset is not yet released, my estimated weight can only be a speculation however, my Middleburn RS-8 MTB crankset weighs just over 600g.

Whats my point?

Is SRAM Red to be a better, meaning higher quality, group, or just a lighter weight version of Force?


----------



## omniviper (Sep 18, 2004)

just FYI, cyclingnews.com confirmed the release of the then thought april fools joke


----------

